# Switching from Goldfish to Discus. Filter question.



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey guys,

So I've decided I'm going to make my 45g the home for a few discus and eventually a couple small different schooling fish. I've had the tank running empty for almost a month now, with filter media that was previously used for goldfish. I've been adding beneficial bacteria liquids like cycle and stability to keep things alive (I hope) while I prepare for discus, but I'm curious as to whether or not I should keep the same media in my canister and hob or switch everything out before the discus go in. Would the bacteria formed by the goldfish be good or bad for them? The goldfish were all large fancies who were in there for over a year. I'm hoping it's all good because I know for sure my tank is cycled. 

Thanks! 
Kim


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm not sure how much of your bacteria is still alive if your tank has had no fish for a month. Bacteria needs waste to survive. I suspect there will be some bacteria left so it's probably better than starting from scratch. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

Would the bacteria I'm adding with the products I mentioned not help keep it alive? At all? Haha. I'm mainly worried about any "sludge" that's in the sponges somehow harming the discus. I know goldfish and tropical fish have different things going on so that's why I'm curious


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

When you're trying to keep filters "cycled" you're trying to keep the bacteria in the filter media alive. By adding more bacteria in a bottle, you're not feeding the existing bacteria - they need a food source in the form of ammonia to survive.

I'd be more worried about any diseases or pathogens that may pass onto to the discus from the existing filter media. If I was starting a new tank for discus, I'd start up with a clean, sterilized tank and filter media and then re-establish the bacteria colony before getting the discus.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I would be really worried about cross contamination--much more than if the tank is cycled-- but that is just me.. 
If it was my tank for my discus I would put some bleach in the tank and run that through my filters for a day or so then use prime to removed all the bleach. I will check and make sure all the tubings in the canister and all the little corners in the HOB have been completely cleaned. If there was gravel in the tank I would remove them and put in new sand or leave it bare.
If I want to cycle the tank for the discus I will then use ammonia and Seachem stability. This way I know I am starting fresh. But it is just me. 
Good luck with your new tank.


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm just going to throw in new media and make sure everything is clean and recycle. I've already got a bare bottom and plan on keeping it that way for the discus. Thanks for the responses everyone. I had an idea the cross contamination might be a problem so it's good to have that confirmed. Goldfish are dirty


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I have some commercial bacteria I can offer. I'd just go with a hydro sponge, some nite out, and do wcs. Your filter will build up . Bb and wcs it will build slowly. I have some hydro 5 cleaned but used only on healthy discus . Came from Francis who had his jumbo blue diamonds. No Heslth issues what so ever. 
I just set up a tank with one of his sponges and no cycling and adding some nite out and they are happy mad smiling. Just keep the wcs up. And no untested food left in the tank.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

April said:


> I have some commercial bacteria I can offer. I'd just go with a hydro sponge, some nite out, and do wcs. Your filter will build up . Bb and wcs it will build slowly. I have some hydro 5 cleaned but used only on healthy discus . Came from Francis who had his jumbo blue diamonds. No Heslth issues what so ever.
> I just set up a tank with one of his sponges and no cycling and adding some nite out and they are happy mad smiling. Just keep the wcs up. And no untested food left in the tank.


Can I buy one of these sponge from you, please?
How do you keep the bacteria alive in the sponge?
Thanks.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

You fill the tank, turn the Hester on put the sponge in and add discus. Need to feed the sponge and bacteria or no point . The discus will feed the bacteria. But you need to do your daily wcs. 


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Sorry you mean you are selling nite out, not the sponge from Francis that is supposed to be seeded with nitrifying bacteria, is that right? I think I misunderstood you.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I will give you some nite out . The sponge is being sold. It's been cleaned and sitting . Used sponges still have some bacteria that will get activated a bit. 


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

If your tank is running with no fish, the bacteria will die off eventually. You need to have fish in the tank or some other source of ammonia for the bacteria to eat. You are adding cycle which is great but you are wasting the product. The bacteria you are adding is hungry with little to know food source in your tank. The bacteria colonizes as long as their is food. Toss a couple of fish in their or add food, or something to give off ammonia.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

correct. im selling the sponge , the nite out I will give you some to get going. or if you have cycle you can add. but as everyone said..don't add bacteria if no ammonia to feed on. the fish or food add ammonia..then the cycle or nite out can start growing..and multiplying and eating the ammonia. it works togeather. 
no food source...then the bacteria will die instead of multiply.


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

Haha this all makes sense. I feel dumb  I'm ok April thanks for the offer though. I need to sort out everything on my end before I am ready to add fish. I gotta decide what kind to get! Canadian Aqua Farm here I come...


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

kim86 said:


> Haha this all makes sense. I feel dumb  I'm ok April thanks for the offer though. I need to sort out everything on my end before I am ready to add fish. I gotta decide what kind to get! Canadian Aqua Farm here I come...


I have nothing but wonderful things to say about Rick of Canadian Aqua Farm. Highly recommended.
For your information, April also sells discus. She is a very well known discus guru in North America and is also a moderator on simplydiscus.


----------



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

Did you get your discus Kim86?


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

Not yet. I have a crapload of rummynose and cardinal tetras in the tank that are doing wonderful. I'm waiting until I've got the tank heavily planted to add discus. I have the discus buffer and everything in there so I could technically add em now but I'm being patient  I may not even end up getting discus at all who knows!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

You don't need discus buffer. You need even ph . Less chance of swings which they dislike .


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

kim86 said:


> Haha this all makes sense. I feel dumb  I'm ok April thanks for the offer though. I need to sort out everything on my end before I am ready to add fish. I gotta decide what kind to get! Canadian Aqua Farm here I come...


You're going to the right place. Rick is a great guy, has quality fish and will also give you solid advice and great support. You have had lots of suggestions on how to prepare and condition your tank, so you must be totally confused NOT "dumb". I have a simple solution to your "tank preparation" dilema...... First: Try to erase all of the "advice" given to you on this thread.....and...Second: Contact Rick and ask him how to get your tank "ready" to receive the discus  Good luck. Discus really aren't that hard to keep


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

April said:


> You don't need discus buffer. You need even ph . Less chance of swings which they dislike .


My ph is pretty high out of my tap and I've found that discus buffer from seachem has really helped. It's super easy to know how much to put in after a water change etc so I'm pretty confident it'll work out


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

guppygeorge said:


> You're going to the right place. Rick is a great guy, has quality fish and will also give you solid advice and great support. You have had lots of suggestions on how to prepare and condition your tank, so you must be totally confused NOT "dumb". I have a simple solution to your "tank preparation" dilema...... First: Try to erase all of the "advice" given to you on this thread.....and...Second: Contact Rick and ask him how to get your tank "ready" to receive the discus  Good luck. Discus really aren't that hard to keep


Haha thank you  yeah discus are fairly easy, but I wanna have everything good to go so I can just enjoy the discus once they're in


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

kim86 said:


> Haha thank you  yeah discus are fairly easy, but I wanna have everything good to go so I can just enjoy the discus once they're in


You are right on to have everything "good to go" when you introduce the discus to your tank. When I say Discus are "easy". I mean that they are easy to keep IF you monitor your water conditions. They do require more time and diligence than most TF's, and certainly require closer 
attention than goldfish, but if you keep your water parameters right, they are as easy as any other Freshwater Tropicals


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes Rick is great! Definitely go see Rick! I consider Rick a good discus friend! I'll be going out to get my worms and see my koi . And of course get a look at all the beautiful discus.


----------

